# Stoeger Cougar



## Dougsboy

I saw one of these in my local gun store the other day and was surprised at the relatively inexpensive price. It looked to be well finished and fit my grip very good. I know it's a Beretta even though Stoeger produces them in Turkey. Do any of you guys have any experience with this gun and and what are the pros. and cons?
Dennis


----------



## casinoeye702

I saw one locally for about $350. 
I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Not had one but I've heard they are pretty good weapons. There has been a few people around here them and from the posts they seemed to like them.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

As good or better than the Berretta version of the Cougar. Search the Beretta forum and you'll find more specific details from satisfied owners. Great value.


----------



## Dougsboy

Well, I searched all 14 pages on Beretta and everybody who owns one had nothing bad to say about it. Jumped in the truck and headed to my favorite dealer and bought one. Took it apart and cleaned it. Can't wait to test it. A pretty good bargain for $400.00 bucks.


----------



## jimmy

Congratulations Dougsboy on the purchase..I think that you made a very good choice..Here is an excerpt quoting the website :The Best 9mm Pistol under $510" stating the writer's opinion on the Stoegr Cougar:

Again this is quoting the reference, 
*13. Stoeger Cougar 8000: Haggle Price $360-$390 * 
_Beretta replaced the Cougar with the PX4, and moved Cougar production to Turkey. The Cougar 8000 was too good to let die. With lower production cost, You can now get a Cougar for half the price! Allow about 300 rounds for the trigger to smooth out. The accuracy is amazing with the short 3.62" barrel. We are talking 2" groups from a rest at 25 yards! Accuracy is better than many full size pistols. This gun is so tight! The rotating barrel design and great trigger are the reason the Stoeger Cougar 8000 shoots so good. This proven design feeds all types of 9mm ammo just fine. The recoil feels like a .380 ACP. The magazine for this gun holds 15 rounds. Great pistol bargain for concealed carry or duty use. _

If you like to read the whole list, here is the web link:

http://www.best9mm.com/


----------



## Dougsboy

Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## PilotAlso

*I like my Stoeger*

My first handgun. Well over 1000 rounds. Easy to clean and fun to shoot.

I'm pleased with my choice which was made based on a number of good reviews and comments.


----------



## 48dodge

jimmy said:


> Congratulations Dougsboy on the purchase..I think that you made a very good choice..Here is an excerpt quoting the website :The Best 9mm Pistol under $510" stating the writer's opinion on the Stoegr Cougar:
> 
> Again this is quoting the reference,
> *13. Stoeger Cougar 8000: Haggle Price $360-$390 *
> _Beretta replaced the Cougar with the PX4, and moved Cougar production to Turkey. The Cougar 8000 was too good to let die. With lower production cost, You can now get a Cougar for half the price! Allow about 300 rounds for the trigger to smooth out. The accuracy is amazing with the short 3.62" barrel. We are talking 2" groups from a rest at 25 yards! Accuracy is better than many full size pistols. This gun is so tight! The rotating barrel design and great trigger are the reason the Stoeger Cougar 8000 shoots so good. This proven design feeds all types of 9mm ammo just fine. The recoil feels like a .380 ACP. The magazine for this gun holds 15 rounds. Great pistol bargain for concealed carry or duty use. _
> 
> If you like to read the whole list, here is the web link:
> 
> http://www.best9mm.com/


I've shot the Cougar in the same session as a Beretta and got the 2 mixed up. I really like the Cougar and hope to add one to my collection one day. Recoil seems almost non-existent when shot against other 9s.

Did anyone notice what came in at #25 on that best9mm site? The reviews there seem fairly accurate on the guns I've shot on the list, though.


----------



## dave33

A local gun store just got a shipment of Cougars in and they do feel very good in the hand and the price seems right but they sure are heavy. As I am looking for a CC I wish they came in poly. Anybody carry one of these everyday and if so what carry method works well?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Do a search around the forums here. There has been some talk about these in the past. I have one that my girlfriend has put over 1400 rounds through without a single malfunction. It sits in our nightstand, since I work nights and she's most comfortable with it. It's an excellent weapon and a great value.


----------



## Donato

Dougsboy said:


> I saw one of these in my local gun store the other day and was surprised at the relatively inexpensive price. It looked to be well finished and fit my grip very good. I know it's a Beretta even though Stoeger produces them in Turkey. Do any of you guys have any experience with this gun and and what are the pros. and cons?
> Dennis


Hi Dougsboy, 
Have you had a chance to do any shooting yet with your new Cougar? I am in the market for my first 9mm handgun too, and I am looking at this model, among a zillion others. I like the ergonomics and the reviews are good, but as you know, there are soooo many choices. Others on my serious buy list are: FN Herstal FNP 9; Glock 17 or 19; XD9; Ruger SR9 and Beretta PX4. 
I'd love to hear your shooting impressions. 
How is the fit and finish? 
Does the barrel align with steel rails or plastic? 
How is the recoil?
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dougsboy

Donato said:


> Hi Dougsboy,
> Have you had a chance to do any shooting yet with your new Cougar? I am in the market for my first 9mm handgun too, and I am looking at this model, among a zillion others. I like the ergonomics and the reviews are good, but as you know, there are soooo many choices. Others on my serious buy list are: FN Herstal FNP 9; Glock 17 or 19; XD9; Ruger SR9 and Beretta PX4.
> I'd love to hear your shooting impressions.
> How is the fit and finish?
> Does the barrel align with steel rails or plastic?
> How is the recoil?
> Thanks for the feedback.


I have not taken it to the range as of yet but should be going maybe this coming week-end. It is an all steel weapon just like it was when it carried the Beretta name. In fact Beretta still makes it as they actually own Stoeger. It feels very good in the hand. The fit and finish is excellent as Beretta oversees the quality control. The other pistols you name are all extremely fine weapons but with one difference. The Cougar is almost half the price and the quality (IMO) is on par with those more expensive pistols. Stay tuned.


----------



## jdeere9750

BeefyBeefo said:


> Do a search around the forums here. There has been some talk about these in the past. I have one that my girlfriend has put over 1400 rounds through without a single malfunction. It sits in our nightstand, since I work nights and she's most comfortable with it. It's an excellent weapon and a great value.


+1. Several hundred rounds through mine, which is the .40 version, with no problems at all. Mine also resides on the nightstand beside the bed. Great gun for the money.


----------



## Peacemaker

Quality pistol at a quality price. I plan to pick one up soon when funds allow.


----------



## I'mStrapped

I had a stoeger cougar that seems to be the only lemon they ever made. I loved the way it felt and shot and the price, but unfortunately after 20 to 30 rounds it would constantly ftf or fte. I returned it and picked up a glock instead. If I come across another I will buy it. I've worked in manufacturing my whole life and sometimes a product just comes out flawed. I won't badmouth a manufacturer just because of one bad gun. Asside from that one I've heard nothing but good about them. I just have bad luck.


----------



## rccola712

do you have a holster to go with your stoeger? the cougar is one of my top options for when i turn 21, and was wondering what you thought of holster availability and what kind you preferred?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

rccola712 said:


> do you have a holster to go with your stoeger? the cougar is one of my top options for when i turn 21, and was wondering what you thought of holster availability and what kind you preferred?


I do not, but was planning on getting one eventually in case I ever felt the desire to carry it. I was looking at Galco, it seems as though they have quite a few options. :smt023


----------



## wcg

I highly recommend the CrossBreed Super Tuck. I carry mine daily in one and it is as easy to hide and as comfortable as my Colt Detective Special in it's SuperTuck. Can't go wrong with one. I love my Cougar 8000 and it is a perfect hand gun after some 2500 rounds through it.


----------



## Donato

Dougsboy said:


> I have not taken it to the range as of yet but should be going maybe this coming week-end. It is an all steel weapon just like it was when it carried the Beretta name. In fact Beretta still makes it as they actually own Stoeger. It feels very good in the hand. The fit and finish is excellent as Beretta oversees the quality control. The other pistols you name are all extremely fine weapons but with one difference. The Cougar is almost half the price and the quality (IMO) is on par with those more expensive pistols. Stay tuned.


Thanks for the reply. I'll look forward to hearing how it shoots. I wonder how the Cougar stands up to the Sig P250. I have narrowed down my search for a first 9mm to one or the other and possibly the XD9 or CZ 75 P-01. The price difference is amazing.


----------



## jimmy

Donato said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll look forward to hearing how it shoots. I wonder how the Cougar stands up to the Sig P250. I have narrowed down my search for a first 9mm to one or the other and possibly the XD9 or CZ 75 P-01. The price difference is amazing.


The CZ is one of a shooter..You will love that gun..Good choice.


----------



## Donato

*Cougar 8000 D???*

I did some research and it looks like there is a Cougar 8000 D - DAO. Are these available in the USA?


----------



## recoilguy

Donato said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll look forward to hearing how it shoots. I wonder how the Cougar stands up to the Sig P250. I have narrowed down my search for a first 9mm to one or the other and possibly the XD9 or CZ 75 P-01. The price difference is amazing.


I do not own a Cougar, my friend does and I shoot it often. It is solid and the rotating barrel makes for some real tight groups. He bought the Cougar and I bought a SR-9. I really like the SR-9 it is a very good gun and 400 bucks is a steal on this quality of a gun. We switch often. I am going to get a Cougar next and my buddy is getting an SR-9. Both are accurate solid easy to clean and shoot all types of ammo.

I bought the SR-9 because it was inexpensive and if I wanted another gun I would be able to afford 2. My buddy bought the Cougar for the same reason. Now we both will have 2 guns one hammer fire and one striker back. Pretty much for what a CZ or Sig costs stand alone. I am not saying a bad word about the CZ or the Sig. i have shot both guns and I love the CZ and the Sig has a long and stelar reputation for quality. I just wanted more then one gun and I wanted good guns. The Cougar is a very good gun, I am glad the factory was moved to Turkey because this quality of a weapon for 400 bucks is something that should make you smile!!!!

RCG


----------



## Donato

recoilguy said:


> I do not own a Cougar, my friend does and I shoot it often. It is solid and the rotating barrel makes for some real tight groups. He bought the Cougar and I bought a SR-9. I really like the SR-9 it is a very good gun and 400 bucks is a steal on this quality of a gun. We switch often. I am going to get a Cougar next and my buddy is getting an SR-9. Both are accurate solid easy to clean and shoot all types of ammo.
> 
> I bought the SR-9 because it was inexpensive and if I wanted another gun I would be able to afford 2. My buddy bought the Cougar for the same reason. Now we both will have 2 guns one hammer fire and one striker back. Pretty much for what a CZ or Sig costs stand alone. I am not saying a bad word about the CZ or the Sig. i have shot both guns and I love the CZ and the Sig has a long and stelar reputation for quality. I just wanted more then one gun and I wanted good guns. The Cougar is a very good gun, I am glad the factory was moved to Turkey because this quality of a weapon for 400 bucks is something that should make you smile!!!!
> 
> RCG


 The SR9 is a gun I am looking at, but I have read negative remarks about its trigger. The other model that interests me alot is the FN Herstal FNP9 which gets rave reviews.


----------



## recoilguy

The trigger remarks are very much over blown. The old SR-9's had a small trigger issues. The new ones 330-XXXXXX and greater have a very crisp trigger that breaks smoothly and have a good pull. I would not give the trigger hype a second thought. 

The FNP 9 is a great gun. I have never shot one. A guy who I see at the range has one and he loves it. It shots real tight groups and is a mean looking pistol. It seems like you are considering a lot of different guns. If the Cougar is still one you are considering and you want a very good reliable gun that is what you get when you buy the Cougar. If the only reason you have ruled out the SR - 9 is the trigger rethink it.

RCG


----------



## Donato

recoilguy said:


> The trigger remarks are very much over blown. The old SR-9's had a small trigger issues. The new ones 330-XXXXXX and greater have a very crisp trigger that breaks smoothly and have a good pull. I would not give the trigger hype a second thought.
> 
> The FNP 9 is a great gun. I have never shot one. A guy who I see at the range has one and he loves it. It shots real tight groups and is a mean looking pistol. It seems like you are considering a lot of different guns. If the Cougar is still one you are considering and you want a very good reliable gun that is what you get when you buy the Cougar. If the only reason you have ruled out the SR - 9 is the trigger rethink it.
> 
> RCG


Where did you purchase your SR-9 and how much did you pay for it? I can pick up the FNP9 for just $434.95 + shipping at Clyde Armory.


----------



## recoilguy

I bought it at the Local Gun Store for $399 with a box of 9mm shells thrown in. That is a good price for the FNP. The store here in town is out of SR-9's as a matter of fact they are out of almost everything right now. Good Luck with what ever you get. Enjoy the gun, clean it regularily, and then start thinking about what to get next.

RCG


----------



## Dougsboy

Well I got a little free time this morning and headed out to the range with my new Cougar. This is one heck of a sweet handling pistola. Right out of the box I was getting 2 and three inch groupings at 15 yds. The DA trigger is smooth as butter and the single action pull is absolutely effortless. The grip feel is incredible. Recoil is light and very manageable. Stoeger has done an excellent jog on this gun. This is a keeper for sure. I also took my new Sig P250 IN 45ACP. I'm not sure about this one and not very excited with it. For a full size semi-auto it has a lot of recoil. Maybe it's just me. If I had taken only the Sig I might feel different. After shooting the Cougar the Sig just did not feel that good. I'm not too sure if I like the DAO. I'll give it some more time.


----------



## rccola712

good to hear you like it from someone who might purchase it! im not gonna lie, youre making really want one (heck or just any handgun ) enjoy it!:mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy

Yeah and it is a very good looking gun too. i am always happy to hear good reports on a new pistol. Enjoy!!!!!!!!

RCG


----------



## Dougsboy

rccola712 said:


> good to hear you like it from someone who might purchase it! im not gonna lie, youre making really want one (heck or just any handgun ) enjoy it!:mrgreen:


rccola712, you just might want to ease on down to your dealer and pick one up before Stoeger finds out what a winner they have with this fine piece and up the price. For a $400.00 gun you can't get better than this.


----------



## jokout

When Beretta manufactured the "Beretta 8000 Cougar" it drew rave reviews and many were sold to very happy users across the globe! Extremely reliable, accurate, easy to shot were just a few of the comments that described this gun! You just didn't find a bad review or for that matter a dad comment about this excellent firearm...except one! "It's too expensive!"
While it was and is a great gun, and Beretta sold a lot of them, it was just overpriced for the market situation it was put in! This along with the rampid proliferation of polymer guns i.e. Glock, and it was just a matter of time till Beretta fazed out this nice piece.

The Cougar was then brought back in a deal with the Turkish Ministry of Defense to manufacture the Stoeger 8000 Cougar, (Stoeger is a fully owned subsidiary of Beretta holding inc.). Beretta shipped the entire Cougar production line from Italy to Turkey and the new Stoeger Cougar is manufactured on the exact same machines and tooling as the original Beretta branded model with Beretta overseeing QC! The only difference is the name stamped on the gun and the price you pay for it!



Clarification...I think?

If I remember this right Stoeger is officially owned by Benelli and Benelli is officially owned by Beretta and they are all operated by Beretta


----------



## Donato

Dougsboy said:


> Well I got a little free time this morning and headed out to the range with my new Cougar. This is one heck of a sweet handling pistola. Right out of the box I was getting 2 and three inch groupings at 15 yds. The DA trigger is smooth as butter and the single action pull is absolutely effortless. The grip feel is incredible. Recoil is light and very manageable. Stoeger has done an excellent jog on this gun. This is a keeper for sure. I also took my new Sig P250 IN 45ACP. I'm not sure about this one and not very excited with it. For a full size semi-auto it has a lot of recoil. Maybe it's just me. If I had taken only the Sig I might feel different. After shooting the Cougar the Sig just did not feel that good. I'm not too sure if I like the DAO. I'll give it some more time.


Thanks for sharing your range report, Dougboy. That Cougar pistol sounds like a gem. I'd like to find one to rent.


----------



## perrycounty

Dougsboy said:


> Well I got a little free time this morning and headed out to the range with my new Cougar. This is one heck of a sweet handling pistola. Right out of the box I was getting 2 and three inch groupings at 15 yds. The DA trigger is smooth as butter and the single action pull is absolutely effortless. The grip feel is incredible. Recoil is light and very manageable. Stoeger has done an excellent jog on this gun. This is a keeper for sure. I also took my new Sig P250 IN 45ACP. I'm not sure about this one and not very excited with it. For a full size semi-auto it has a lot of recoil. Maybe it's just me. If I had taken only the Sig I might feel different. After shooting the Cougar the Sig just did not feel that good. I'm not too sure if I like the DAO. I'll give it some more time.


Thanks for the report... I also read several of the reviews on this particular weapon and decided to purchase one as a CCW and truck gun.. Just pick it up a couple of weeks ago.. Anxious to shoot it, even more so now that I read your report...


----------



## Donato

Dougsboy said:


> Well I got a little free time this morning and headed out to the range with my new Cougar. This is one heck of a sweet handling pistola. Right out of the box I was getting 2 and three inch groupings at 15 yds. The DA trigger is smooth as butter and the single action pull is absolutely effortless. The grip feel is incredible. Recoil is light and very manageable. Stoeger has done an excellent jog on this gun. This is a keeper for sure. I also took my new Sig P250 IN 45ACP. I'm not sure about this one and not very excited with it. For a full size semi-auto it has a lot of recoil. Maybe it's just me. If I had taken only the Sig I might feel different. After shooting the Cougar the Sig just did not feel that good. I'm not too sure if I like the DAO. I'll give it some more time.


Thanks for letting us know about your experience with the Sig 250. That was a handgun I have been looking at - among others - and I did not like the part about it having "a lot of recoil." As you said, maybe it was just in comparison to the Cougar's lighter recoil that it felt worse to you, but as for the Cougar independent gun reviewers (e.g., gun-tests.com) also report that the Cougar "eats up recoil," even in 40mm.


----------



## Dougsboy

Donato said:


> Thanks for letting us know about your experience with the Sig 250. That was a handgun I have been looking at - among others - and I did not like the part about it having "a lot of recoil." As you said, maybe it was just in comparison to the Cougar's lighter recoil that it felt worse to you, but as for the Cougar independent gun reviewers (e.g., gun-tests.com) also report that the Cougar "eats up recoil," even in 40mm.


You're right. In comparison to the Cougar probably wasn't a good comparison. I have since sold the Sig and purchased a new CZ97b. I haven't tested it yet but it is much heavier than the Sig so it should handle recoil a bit better.


----------



## Donato

Dougsboy,
How is the grip on the Cougar? Do you find it comfortable and ergonomic? I only got to handle a Beretta PX4 and I found that a little "fat" for my smallish hands. Does the Cougar come with various grip sizes? Thanks!


----------



## Dougsboy

Donato said:


> Dougsboy,
> How is the grip on the Cougar? Do you find it comfortable and ergonomic? I only got to handle a Beretta PX4 and I found that a little "fat" for my smallish hands. Does the Cougar come with various grip sizes? Thanks!


Donato, I also have small hands but the Cougar feels extremely comfortable in my smallish hands. It has a rather roundish feel to it but I like that. The trigger reach even in double action is very good. I don't believe the Cougar comes with different grip sizes. I've never handled a PX4 but I sure like the looks of it.


----------



## Steve2112

I've decided that the Cougar will probably be my next gun. I want something a bit more compact than my 96, and the Cougar just feels...familiar. It feels like my Beretta, and I like that. The PX4 feels a bit lighter, but it seems more bulky to me. I guess it's a good thing nobody around here has it in 9mm, or I may have already bought one. I already have two .40s, so I wanted to diversify a bit.


----------



## PilotAlso

*Cougar & reloads*

I went to the range again last night to test some new hand loads in my Cougar.

Shot 200 rounds of 165g JHP over various amounts of TightGroup powder and Magtech small pistal primers.

First impression is that I STILL LOVE MY COUGAR. This thing ate up all my reloads without any complaints, slips, nothing. It was ALL BUSINESS regardless of the powder charge. The thing cycled and fired every time.

I found that moderate loads were the most accurate. I couldn't get the real light loads to group and the heavy loads scared me as I progressed up near the top of the load data charts. I must say the gun didn't complain and the recoil increase was hardly worth noting. I just didn't feel comfortable.


----------



## danoob

I agree with everyone's opinion here, nice shooter and $400.00 to boot. As long as they can keep the price down it will be a good deal, for more get the Beretta PX-4.

And speaking about the PX-4, I wish now that Beretta has a polymer model that they would make a frame mounted decocker like the FNP-9 because the present safety/decocker sometimes bothers me when I rack it.

That besides the weight is why they don't sell more of them, IMO.


----------



## Drewdtf

I just got mine in the .40 the other day I pick it up next week I'm super stoked I've heard nothing but great things about the cougar.


----------



## Donato

Drewdtf said:


> I just got mine in the .40 the other day I pick it up next week I'm super stoked I've heard nothing but great things about the cougar.


Congrats on your purchase! When you have had a chance to shoot it, let us know how you like it. I read that the Cougar eats up recoil even with .40 and I'd like to know if it's true. Please comment on ergonomics and grip comfort too. Thanks!


----------



## Dougsboy

Drewdtf said:


> I just got mine in the .40 the other day I pick it up next week I'm super stoked I've heard nothing but great things about the cougar.


Drew, you gonna' love it. I take mine out and break it down nearly every day. I have never seen a pistol anywhere that you can break down so effortlessly. I still can't believe the ridiculously low price of this thing.


----------



## Donato

*Stoeger vs. Beretta*

Is the Stoeger Cougar identical to the original Beretta Cougar? They look identical except for the Beretta or Stoeger emblems on the grip.
and the small clip on the Stoeger. (What is that for?) I think I like the looks of the Beretta better.

*Beretta Cougar:[/B









Stoeger Cougar:







*


----------



## Drewdtf

Do the beretta magazines for the stoeger? I would think they would any one know? Any one know about accessories too? does most of the beretta stuff go both ways?


----------



## Donato

Drewdtf said:


> Do the beretta magazines for the stoeger? I would think they would any one know? Any one know about accessories too? does most of the beretta stuff go both ways?


Yes, they work fine. Pretty much anything that will fit the Beretta Cougar will also fit the Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## Drewdtf

So I've got a little over 300 rounds through my new Cougar and I love it. Great feel not too big fits my average size hand perfectly, great power, amazing accuracy Very low recoil I shot it for the first time with a buddy of mine and he had his glock 17, the difference in recoil is very noticeable It felt like a 9mm to me, I have the .40 S&W and so far I have no complaints it live in my dresser drawer a foot away from my head board and I would recommend this gun to anyone looking to get a great .40 fro a great price. I got mine for 4 out the door.


----------



## Dougsboy

Good choice Drew. I like mine more and more everyday.


----------



## ferrarif1fan

*I love my Stoeger Cougar 9mm*

I've had my Stoeger now for probably 6-8 months. I think it is hands down the best value in a 9mm pistol for the money. It is extremely well designed and manufactured. For a 15 round gun, I think it is pretty compact. The large indentation on the backside of the upper part of the grip seems to really make the gun fit your hand well. And the rotating barrel design gives it one of the smoothest, easiest actions out there. It is so easy to rack the slide on this gun compared to most handguns. But on top of all of these things, it is a VERY accurate gun. With the Cougar, rather than the barrel camming up and down as it does on most guns, the Cougar barrel rotates and is always in alignment with the target as it strips the spent shell and loads the next round. I have found that I am the limitation as far as how tight the groups are that it produces. I absolutely love my Cougar and will probably never get rid of it. On top of that, I bought it for $299. I wasn't even looking to buy a handgun that day...I was shotgun shopping. But when I saw the price, and knew that it was essentially a Beretta Cougar, I just couldn't pass it up. The only thing I wish it had was a rail for my TLR-1 light. However, I have word from the Stoeger factory in Turkey that a railed Cougar should be out in 2010. I plan on buying one as soon as it hits the market. If you have the funds, I highly recommend buying a Stoeger Cougar. I just don't think you'll regret it.

Robert


----------



## Brent05Redfire

Donato said:


> Is the Stoeger Cougar identical to the original Beretta Cougar? They look identical except for the Beretta or Stoeger emblems on the grip.
> and the small clip on the Stoeger. (What is that for?) I think I like the looks of the Beretta better.
> 
> *Beretta Cougar:[/B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoeger Cougar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

from what I know, Beretta sold the tooling to Stoeger. so, it is essentially the same gun. not something that was reverse engineered to be manufactured by somebody else. 
I got to test a Stoeger Cougar last week. I am by no means a great shooter, but this gun made me look good from 10 yards out. I like how the gun feels when holding and aiming , and pulling the SA trigger was light with little recoil. the rotating barrel was cool to see how it operates.

makes me want one.*


----------



## Donato

Would someone who owns or has fired the PX4 Storm_ and _the Stoeger Cougar comment on how the PX4 compares with the Cougar, i.e., recoil, trigger pull/weight, grip comfort? Please note if the guns you shot were 9mm or 40. I am seriously considering one of these two models as my second 9mm or 40, especially if the 40 has fairly light recoil. Thanks!


----------



## falchunt

*Px4 - cougar*

Hey Donato,

I believe you have read some of my other posts about my recent px4 purchase, but I saw your post here and thought I might be able to help. I have a few posts about this topic in the "Px4 rotating barrel" thread, but I will give you my overall opinion of these 2...

First of all, the cougar that I have experience with is a "Beretta" and 9mm, I have never held the Stoeger, but I doubt my opinion would change at all. I love the Cougar. I think it is a well made gun, it is attractive, it is comfortable, it is accurate, and the barrel system really is amazing. I shot at least 500 rounds out of one before I knew that the Px4 existed. (I am only 23 now) It really is a great pistol .:smt023

Having said that, I had to check out the Px4. This is a model that was designed as the replacement of the cougar. For the most part, the crucial working parts are the same. Everything that I like about the Cougar, IMO is even better on the Px4. The Cougar is a good looking damn pistol, and the Px4 is just gorgeous. I, like you, do not have large hands. The grips on the Px4 accommodate this problem. It feels like I was born with it in my hands, fantastic grip to it. Of course the Px4 is polymer so it feels lighter in comparison. I don't know if it is the balance or what but the Px4 seems to recoil even _less_ than the cougar. More importantly to me, muzzle flip is lighter which increases your recovery time for the next shot. IMO, you really can't go wrong with the Px4, unless you are just a steel frame kinda guy. Donato, if you are looking for a stellar 9mm, this is your boy right here! :smt033


----------



## Donato

falchunt said:


> Hey Donato,
> 
> I believe you have read some of my other posts about my recent px4 purchase, but I saw your post here and thought I might be able to help. I have a few posts about this topic in the "Px4 rotating barrel" thread, but I will give you my overall opinion of these 2...
> 
> First of all, the cougar that I have experience with is a "Beretta" and 9mm, I have never held the Stoeger, but I doubt my opinion would change at all. I love the Cougar. I think it is a well made gun, it is attractive, it is comfortable, it is accurate, and the barrel system really is amazing. I shot at least 500 rounds out of one before I knew that the Px4 existed. (I am only 23 now) It really is a great pistol .:smt023
> 
> Having said that, I had to check out the Px4. This is a model that was designed as the replacement of the cougar. For the most part, the crucial working parts are the same. Everything that I like about the Cougar, IMO is even better on the Px4. The Cougar is a good looking damn pistol, and the Px4 is just gorgeous. I, like you, do not have large hands. The grips on the Px4 accommodate this problem. It feels like I was born with it in my hands, fantastic grip to it. Of course the Px4 is polymer so it feels lighter in comparison. I don't know if it is the balance or what but the Px4 seems to recoil even _less_ than the cougar. More importantly to me, muzzle flip is lighter which increases your recovery time for the next shot. IMO, you really can't go wrong with the Px4, unless you are just a steel frame kinda guy. Donato, if you are looking for a stellar 9mm, this is your boy right here! :smt033[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for your outstanding post! Your remarks have been very, very helpful. You made me LOL, though, when you described the PX4 as "gorgeous." Only a true handgun affecionado would talk like that. I mean, I've heard men call women "gorgeous," and women speak of men as "gorgeous," but never a pistol! Well, I recently purchased an FNP-9 in bitone and I love that too, but I still would like a second pistol and I think you have sold me on the PX4. I just have to hold one in my hand and see how this "gorgeous" baby feels. (I held and dry fired a PX4 .40 but not a 9mm - are they different in size?) There is a local gun shop that has one in stock so I think I can do that soon. THanks again for the post. Your positive view of the gun really shined through.


----------



## falchunt

Glad I could supply the laugh, and I hope you get to check the 9mm out soon. To be honest, I don't know if there is size differnce in 9mm vs 40 px4. If there is, it probably is not much. Either way, enjoy your shooting and be safe.


----------



## raveneap

Some time ago I was searching for a Beretta Cougar and couldn't find one. I did find a new Stoeger Cougar in .40 cal at quite a bit less than the price of the Berettas. Bought it and have had no regrets. I wanted to put wood Beretta grips on it to match my other Berettas and called Beretta Customer Service. They told me that the Stoeger is the same gun as the Beretta and the grips would fit with no problem. I ordered them and they did fit perfectly. Second from bottom:


----------



## Johnny G

I bought a Cougar .40 caliber about a month ago......can't hit the side of a barn with it. With all my other handguns I can shoot 3-4 inch groups at 50 feet. But with the Cougar, I'm shooting 10-12 inch groups....from a rest. It's got slightly less than 100 rounds through it, so for now I'm gonna shoot it a little more, in case it needs breaking-in, and use different brands of ammo. Maybe I can luck-up and find a brand that it likes.


----------



## B Brazier

Donato said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll look forward to hearing how it shoots. I wonder how the Cougar stands up to the Sig P250. I have narrowed down my search for a first 9mm to one or the other and possibly the XD9 or CZ 75 P-01. The price difference is amazing.


I am a SIG fan but the P250 is crap, the trigger sucks, and the ergos are terrible, if you going to go with a SIG the Classic line (P220, P226, P228, P229, P239) is the only way to go. When it comes to CZ the 75 line or 85 for leftys is hard to beat, I perfer the look of the classic 75B but the P01 is a great little gun as well. As for the Cougar I don't own one yet but I am getting one by October, they have great ergos that fit my hand well, I have read nothing but good reviews, and Beretta has never failed me.

I thought I read a post saying the Cougar was to heavy (but now I cant find it) the PX4 Storm is basically a Polymer version of the Cougar


----------



## mncarpenter

*Cougar vs CZ*

I have 2 CZ's,a P01 and a PCR, and a Stoeger Cougar. All 9's. I'd be torn to decide which to keep if I had to choose one. Cougar mags are cheap, check Berettea's website. Good holster's from Ray's Holsters(I have the Sable, great quality and 1/2 the price of most) I also carry the Cougar in a Crossbreed Supertuck, works very well. Cougar has better trigger,both double and single, but haven't done any trigger work on any of them. All 3 are accurate as hell, the CZ's are real tack drivers.CZ's slides are tight, as they are captured in the frame versus outside the frame.CZ's need to be dry-fired and shot a fair amount to work out the trigger.CZ's ergonomics are awesome, trigger reach a little long for me,big meaty hands with not such long fingers. The Cougar's ergonomics are also great, but different than the CZ's, for me not as" tight", ie: my hand has a little more room, and I prefer that in some ways, tho the CZ's tend to force my hands into position. Reloading for the CZ requires shorter OAL than most, Cougar eats anything fed to it and reliable,I'd say CZ a little fussier w ammo.The Cougar is a lot of gun for the money, and would not hesitate to recommend for a first gun. Quality is first rate, and I see none of the tooling marks on the Cougar that I see on my CZ's. The CZ's will outshoot the Cougar,and me for that matter. Both weigh aprox the same and can use the same holsters in a pinch, (the crossbreed not so much) Cougar is easier to feild strip.
Anyway my 2 cents...


----------



## ToyCloser

This looks like a very nice gun.


----------



## ToyCloser

This looks like a very nice gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

ToyCloser said:


> This looks like a very nice gun.


My girlfriend picked it out and I must admit that it is a very nice gun. It's our nightstand gun. Flawless and it was inexpensive although they are continually climbing in price...


----------



## cluznar

This is an old thread but the durability, accuracy, light recoil, and nice trigger of the Stoeger Cougar 9mm never gets old. Years from now people will be saying "Hey! I just bought a Stoeger Cougar from a guy and is it ever a nice shooter." The Cougar will roam the gunlands forever. tumbleweed


----------



## berettatoter

Well, it may roam around in my gun cabinet too. I'd like to have one.:mrgreen:


----------



## firemanjones

I have the Beretta Cougar; to me it is identical to the Stoeger except the Beretta's finish is better.


----------



## eddiefish5

I had one awhile back. I sold it but I wish I haden't. It is a great gun. Mine was a .40, not sure if they come in different calibers. Great price. Never had it hiccup and accuracy was very good for the short barrell.


----------



## qcdougn

I have one also with well over 1,000 rounds through it...It's easy to take down and clean. Two of my friends liked it and the price so well that they each bought one... a very nice handgun and value.


----------



## Sandibeach

Hi Pilot Also,
I am located on the West coast and I can't find anyone who cares the Stoeger....where did you find it?
Also, did you get the full size or is it the compact? I really am hearing nothing but good things about the pistol...
Thanks for your post,
Sandibeach


----------



## IT_Guy

I bought one at Academy Sports for $400, which was the 8000 F model and the other one from Able Ammo for $370 which is the 8000 F L model. The only difference being that the L version has a grip that is about 3/4 inch shorter making it easier to carry every day. Also the full size comes with 4 magazines and the compact only comes with 2. Good news is that the Full Size mags work fine in the compact so when I go to the range I can use both in the Compact.

As far as accuracy, I'm an average shooter at best and both of these handguns make me look better than I am. The action is smooth and the recoil is minimal because these are not light guns. But I have a Sig Pro 2022 and they are more accurate than it is for me when i shoot them both.

Based on shooting mine, several friends have bought them and so far no one has had any issues or not be VERY happy the guns especially at the price point. They were in the $700 range when they were marked Beretta and after the tooling and management was moved to Turkey they could be produced for much lower costs. Not less quality, just lower which meant they could be sold for less. Academy sells a ton of them and the stores I frequent have never had one return. That is saying something right there.


----------



## bcd02

I've fired a beretta cougar 45 extensively and it is one of my favorite pistols. 
Never had any problems with it, recoil is very manageable and very accurate. Feels good in my hands.
It is rather heavy, but that helps with the recoil.
I also like the rotating barrell design, it may make taking it apart and putting it back to gether slightly more dificult than an M9, but its still pretty simple.
I am really wanting a cougar 9mm for myself.
The .45 is my fathers but he is somewhat intimidated by anything bigger than a 9mm, yet after years of me being the only one who fires that weapon he still will not let me have it, so I think I will get one for myself.
But since I already have a .45 M&P and I do not have a 9mm at all I think I will go with a 9mm in this weapon if I can find one.
The only draw back is that on the new .45s there is a picatinny rail but not on the 9mms.


----------



## bcd02

Another thing to note is that the .45 cals come with 8rnd mags and I have been unable to find any larger mags for this weapon.
The 9mm have 15rnd mags availible however.


----------

